# NorthEast WoodWorkiner's Show 2012



## PineInTheAsh

Is this part of the Woodworking Shows held around the country? For us in New Jersey we have the one held in Somerset, NJ, but I don't think it's the same one.

Sounds interesting and would like to attend next year if in fact it is a different show.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Rick13403

No, they not related. This one is done by the local woodworking club that is based in Saratoga Springs.


----------

